# Commuting backpack



## Carole22 (Feb 21, 2004)

I've been a bike commuter for 20+ years and feel that my spine is ready for a backpack (vs. a sling bag). It would have to be:

(a) waterproof
(b) large enough for a laptop and a few books
(c) small enough not to make me look like a Seattle messenger delivering architect's drawings
(d) fitted with some sort of outer stashing device for a helmet 
(e) relatively discreet (no neon, plaid, houndstooth or faux-Vuitton fabric – I'm not a dirt jumper), though reflectors are fine 

The discontinued Camelbak transalp fits this description, but I can't get my hands on one...
Anyone has an idea? Thanks!!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I like my Orlieb backpacks, but they don't satisfy (d)


----------



## ricky bobby (Jul 4, 2008)

I love my Specialized Backpack - not sure exactly how waterproof it is, but it's been a great bag so far.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=41635&menuItemId=9311&eid=5133-


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Here's a bunch of clearanced CamelBaks. Something might fit your requirements.

When I wore a backpack for commuting (for 15 yrs) I found that something with a tapered profile worked best with my eyeglass-mounted rearview mirror. If it was too wide at the top, I couldn't see anything behind me. This Gregory Pack has that kind of shape.

For the past 5 yrs I've used a transverse-style saddle bag instead of a backpack. These will keep your back from becoming all gooey with sweat, & will never present a winter-layering problem. I'd never go back to a backpack for commutes.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

After 15+ years of commuter biking in all sorts of conditions I finally got rid of the backpack and got myself an Arkel pannier which I can also use as a backpack if needed. I can fit all my stuff in it plus put a little bit of groceries in it on the way home from work. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm a messenger bag kinda guy, but if I were to switch to backpacks for commuting, I'd go Ortlieb. The only issue would be that it doesn't satisfy (d) as Henry said.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I have used this pack for most everything for over 25 years now. With a yearly dose of outdoor Scotchguard, it is water proof.
https://www.fjallraven.com/Products/backpacks--bags/kanken

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Carole22 (Feb 21, 2004)

*Well, thanks!*

I visited Ortlieb's website and their Cor13 seems to fit all the requirements. 

My old Kona mtb-turned-commuter doesn't have eyelets for a rack, which rules out all sorts of cool solutions. I had never seen a saddle bag... Interesting. Will keep that in mind for a hut-to-hut mtn biking trip next summer. 

Thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------



## robinsob75 (Jul 17, 2006)

http://marmot.com/spring_2009/equipment/backpacks/fast_light/alpha_25

I use panniers when riding to work, but use this when I jog to/from work. I've been very happy with it and have ridden with it in addition to the panniers. Nice rain-fly, roll top makes it small, stash pockets for phone / wallet / keys, hydration pocket / port (for longer hikes / rides), and the rear stash would accomodate outside stow of your helmet.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Carole22 said:


> I visited Ortlieb's website and their Cor13 seems to fit all the requirements.
> 
> My old Kona mtb-turned-commuter doesn't have eyelets for a rack, which rules out all sorts of cool solutions. I had never seen a saddle bag... Interesting. Will keep that in mind for a hut-to-hut mtn biking trip next summer.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply!


You can still mount a rack with some "p" clamps. This is basically a plastic-coated band of metal that wraps around your seatstays at either the top, the bottom or both allowing you to use the mounting bolts that came with your rack and an appropriate nut (preferably a nylock nut.) They should be available from your LBS.

Bob


----------

